# Hargus Lake?



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Any of you ever try carping at Hargus? I have seen some huge ones while canoeing over there and would like to give it a try some time this summer.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

It's on my list of "eventual lakes". LOL. With all the events planned on the season, it doesn't leave me much time to hit the other lakes. That and this year we are going to be hitting 2 or 3 private waters with some very promising results thus far. What time of year were you seeing the big ones?


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Also on my "one of these days" list...as close as it is, though, and with reports of big carp swimming in there, might have to at least make a trip out there this year


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i have been studying that lake.. there are some monster grass carp in there as well..


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

The time I remeber most was on July 4th last year. My wife and I were out canoeing with another couple and my buddy and me starting fishing so the ladies took the other canoe and paddled around. The went up in a shallow cove and saw some huge carp, they took pictures and I would say they were at least 20 pounders. There is a beach area with a big shallow flat area out from it that I think would be good to try. I have seen some big ones at other times cruising in the shallows. here is the lake map http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/PDF/hargus%20lake.pdf
if you look at the bay on the southeast side, that is where I have seen them up in the shallows. The beach area is on the piece of land that juts out into the main part of the lake to the north of that bay. 
If you guys want to give it a try let me know and we could use my canoe to get over there. I have never fished for carp, other than just using nightcrawlers, but would like to give it a try.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I didnt know about the grass carp, I have just seen the common carp. I dont think anyone ever fishes for them there, most people fish it for bass.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Shane,

Shoot me a PM sometime. Perhaps we can hook up when weather breaks and do a little bankside fishing.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Sounds good to me, maybe sometime in March?


----------

